# Off to France in 2 weeks. No idea where yet! Suggestions ?



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Good evening one and all.

I want to go to France in my Lunar Champ 
I have the 5th to the 19th booked off work.

Its going to be me, my girlfriend, and our 2 year old daughter.

I have no idea where to start !

I can pick some places I quite like, but any advice or recommendations would be fab.
I'm also pretty clueless as to ferries, in as much as which are good, which are best to avoid etc.

My girlfriend has recently signed us up to become members of the camping and caravanning club. Does that get me discount or anything ? 

Hey ho .. nothing like leaving everything to the last minute. Personally though I think thats half the fun


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Steve, the only pre planning we do is the channel crossing.
Everything else depends on long range weather forcasts and how far I want to drive.
400 miles in France was a dream compared to the 200 miles to Folkeston
I do not mind paying the odd toll to travel on good roads with little traffic.
From home to our final destination in La Trinite Sur Mer wasabout 450 miles in all. All but the first half mile and the last ten were on motorways.
As for crossing channel we use tunnel free of charge courtesy of saving tesco points on tesco credit card.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

steve

the CCC do decent ferry discounts, useful if you can't grab freebies via Tesco.

no need to plan much, get a general idea as to where you might want to go, then head that way. Don't try to do too much! Are in to beaches? countryside? cities? With a 2 year old in tow, you shouldn't need to get involved with all-singing campsites, so why not do some aires and look around some of the more rural bits of france? 

For me it would be the atlantic coast, La Rochelle for historic port and city, and Ile D'Oleron for beaches and seafood.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just had an e-mail newsletter from C & CC saying that they have 10% discount off P&O ferries plus a £10 voucher to spend on board.
We now use P&O after some years going through the tunnel because they are so much cheaper (rarely use Tesco) and we always enjoy the crossing.

We usually just book direct with P&O three or four days before we go and rarely plan very much apart from our first night stop which is usually Le Mailleraye-sur-Seine.

Just get over the other side of the channel and go with the flow. Enjoy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have sent you a PM - I agree with Mike that the West coast is a great place to aim, and if you don't get there you will enjoy anywhere else too....

there is no need to book sites, use the aires they are plentiful and good although a copy of the "All the Aires Guide" would be helpful (doesn't have to be this years and you may well be able to borrow one from someone else who has an old one - they don't change much)

There are so many great things about France IMO - the taste of really fresh French bread or croissants cannot be bettered - that is why if a child carries a baguette they always eat the end off - it's standard practice for ALL children (and many adults).

Shopping in France can be expensive but some things are better quality IMO e.g. if we go into the butcher and ask for some mined beef they grab a piece of fillet steak and mince it for us - it works out at about €9 per kg - but that is for 2 1/4 lbs of fillet steak without fat.....c/w the UK that is good.

Sausages in France are 100% meat - no rusk, bread or filling - they do not give out much fat either when cooked and taste delicious with spicy ones (mergez) as well as "normal" meat ones.

Veg and fruit are great - either from a market (not always very cheap but a great experience) or specialised shops such as "Grand Frais" - a supermarket for fruit and veg and the soft fruit is superb - nectarines that ripen and soften, peaches to die for, strawberries with flavour and colour and raspberries the size of UK strawberries....

So plan roughly where to go and then let your experience guide you - there are many popular places throughout France and I will happily give you any information that you want!

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Get yourself some guide books. Rough Guide to France or Lonely planet types. They are as cheap as chips in charity shops. 

Each night flick through the entries near you. In most parts of France there will always be somewhere interesting nearby.

Dick


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Go for the Chunnel if you have a 2 yo. Carrying the child and accoutrements up busy steep flights of stairs and back is not enjoyable. There is also the issue of keeping them amused for an hour and a half.
The Chunnel allows you to jump in the back and chill out. It makes even more sense if you have any Tesco vouchers.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Please don't think i'm a miserable sod but unless you really have to go to France why bother ?? Yes it's great for motorhomers with free Aires and cheap sites but financially by the time you've added your ferry costs,extra insurance and breakdown cover and then bought your hi viz vests,beam deflectors and other odds and sods,its going to cost you £50 in fuel to get to Dover I'd rethink and get to West Wales for a couple of weeks and none of the grief and hassle.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

tyreman1 said:


> Please don't think i'm a miserable sod but unless you really have to go to France why bother ?? Yes it's great for motorhomers with free Aires and cheap sites but financially by the time you've added your ferry costs,extra insurance and breakdown cover and then bought your hi viz vests,beam deflectors and other odds and sods,its going to cost you £50 in fuel to get to Dover I'd rethink and get to West Wales for a couple of weeks and none of the grief and hassle.


And weather?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

tyreman1 said:


> Please don't think i'm a miserable sod but unless you really have to go to France why bother ?? Yes it's great for motorhomers with free Aires and cheap sites but financially by the time you've added your ferry costs,extra insurance and breakdown cover and then bought your hi viz vests,beam deflectors and other odds and sods,its going to cost you £50 in fuel to get to Dover I'd rethink and get to West Wales for a couple of weeks and none of the grief and hassle.


You have just answered your own question but forgot to add "and sit in the rain with miserable sod's like me who hate the English" :lol:

The France option includes excellent food and wine, lovely people, wonderful places and (usually) better weather.

Each to their own but its France for us every time unless I am driving a rally car not the motorhome.

James


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

JP said:


> tyreman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't think i'm a miserable sod but unless you really have to go to France why bother ?? Yes it's great for motorhomers with free Aires and cheap sites but financially by the time you've added your ferry costs,extra insurance and breakdown cover and then bought your hi viz vests,beam deflectors and other odds and sods,its going to cost you £50 in fuel to get to Dover I'd rethink and get to West Wales for a couple of weeks and none of the grief and hassle.
> ...


As someone who comes from West Wales, I have to agree.

Great place when the weather is good, but bad and expensive when its not.

If we could guarantee the weather in the UK, we would probably never go anywhere else.

The problem is we cant, so go abroad every year.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

As Pembrokeshire lovers we understand the Wales point
However for weather (normally) Frnace has the edge.
Two young people carrying stuff onto a ferry is a cynch
For a couple of hours the little girl will have a ball
and she will be excited by the boat.

As for when you arrive if the weathers good
almost anywhere will be good
but i guess beaches will be fun for her.
The West coast
as for travelling short hops rather than long journeys may well be better.
You know your family.

Big sites are utterly wasted on little ones (save your money)

drive to where the weather is just warm enough to enjoy 
a few beaches picnics 
and harbours seem to please everyone.

But what's right for one doesn't suit another

kev


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to warn you that the tour de France is on. So, the cycling will be around St Malo on the 9th/10th (in case you decide to head down the coast).

Plus half of France goes on hols 2nd half of July; which is fantastic for any local festivals that might be on.

Have fun!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com/

TM


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Off to France*

How about watching a few stages of the Tour de France. Even if you not interested in cycling, if you are any where near one of the stages you ought to see it, it a brilliant show and it's free. There's a lot more going on during the day than you see on TV.

Look out for the Devon flag!

WASFITONCE


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First job is to decide how to get across the water. 
Dover-Calais by ferry is the cheapest by far. DFDS will charge you about £100 return, the tunnel will be a about £160-180.

Any of the Westren approaches will cost considerably more, as in about £450 return because you have to book a cabin as at least one of the sailings will be overnight !! I live in weymouth (ferry port) yet still do Dover-Calais as its still cheaper even taking into account the fuel costs !!!

There is a brilliant book called something along the lines of "Things to do within 90 minutes of Calais" that has a wealth of useful information (pm me for the isbn number if you wish) "All The Aires" is another essential and possibly the ACSI book but that depends on when the campsites consider the peak season starts (you might juts scrape in before !!!

You DONT have to trek a long way from the coast to enjoy France at its best. Pas De Calais, Normandy and Brittany are all lovely (but Brittany is a long haul from Calais !!)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I used to spend a lot of time in Pembrokeshire so much so that we were in the process of buying a house there, in parts it is a lovely place. Like everywhere in parts it isn't.

How on earth can you compare 'West Wales' to France as a destination, France measures 674,000 sq km and Pembrokeshire 629 sq km that is 1000 times smaller.....the whole of Wales is only 20,000 sq kilometers.

The point of a motorhome is to travel, you could go to France a dozen times and not see a fraction of it, You could see most of West Wales in a week!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.......... and in Wales it don't often get 33C like it's been here in Provence today, and yesterday and the day befo...........


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

As you've only got 2 weeks and if you do go to the West coast I suggest you use the toll roads to get there as you can be in Normandy in about 3 hours which will give you more time there.

Joe


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Wow thanks guys. Lost to take in here, so really appreciate you taking the time to reply.

Tyreman .. I often go to West Wales, and my girlfriend is from Carmarthen, so I'm just trying to go somehwere where the summer might be just be warm for a change 

Thanks everyone ... I'm now perusing what "aires" are.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just come back from nearly 4 weeks in rainy boggy France that's how I can compare it to West Wales,travelled nearly 2000 miles trying to find some sunshine and if you read some of today's posts the weather is still bad,just because France is a big country doesn't make it nicer,most of the villages are grim and miles and miles of rapeseed fields don't inspire me much it all yours.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Steve,if you make sure I get them back I've got the latest " all the aires" book,hi vis vests,maps and different mains adapters if you want to borrow them I'm in Cardiff once a week......might save you a few quid,Dave


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Hi Dave

Wow thats very kind of you. That would be great if you're sure, and yes of course I'll make sure I get them back to you.

Thank you very much for offering, thats very kind.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

OK, just to give you guys an update, I've just booked a crossing from Poole to Cherbourg.

Penquin/Dave .. thanks a million for allowing me to use your discount details.

We opted for this route for several reasons (rightly or wrongly!)

1. Its less driving in the UK (always a bit sucky).
2. The times worked well for our daughters sleep/awake times
3. Its a short route, so not too long on a boat.

Not booked anything on the other side yet, just wanted to get the crossing sorted, as was wisely mentioned earlier in this thread by Landyman and various others.

Again, thanks very much for your input guys, you've all been a real help


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Have a great time...... 8)


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Steve, pm sent with my phone number,give me a ring and we'll arrange a meet for the bits and pieces....Dave


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Cheers Dave. Will give you a shout in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tyreman1 said:


> Just come back from nearly 4 weeks in rainy boggy France that's how I can compare it to West Wales,travelled nearly 2000 miles trying to find some sunshine and if you read some of today's posts the weather is still bad,just because France is a big country doesn't make it nicer,most of the villages are grim and miles and miles of rapeseed fields don't inspire me much it all yours.


This year has been very odd in France so far as regards weather - but then so has the UK, France did not have snow in May....... (except where it's meant to....)

We do not have any oilseed rape around here and I haven't seen any in this region - the wheat is ripening and the sunflowers about 80cm tall, the maize only about 25cm.....

I disagree with your "most of the villages are grim" comment - admittedly when the shutters are closed they look empty but the villages have a distinct character - every one is different and every one supports local commerce such as bakeries....... unlike the UK.

In France there is a large number of British living happily and none of the tensions which have appeared in Wales where English owned cottages were burned down a number of years ago......

So my choice is clear - France is like Britain was about 40 years ago, and like a Britain that now only exists in people's memories. No-one is compelled to come here, but those that do generally seem to enjoy their time here.

Don't be prejudiced by poor weather - no-one had expected winter to last until June, but then last year in the UK the summer never arrived and yet the floods did many times.......

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Aires - would recommend Camperstop book, get also France matching POI for your SAT Nav which you buy separate at a nominal price.

Or go on here and find the ones you like and take off the co ordinates

http://tinyurl.com/Aires-360-co-ordinates

and put them onto here

http://www.poieditor.com/

This way you can keep your own journal and print it off. I have a book telephone style that I keep them all in to use for future trips.

You will have a great time, don't worry about booking we have never been short. Have a look at the most western point on Brittany some lovely beaches for your little one there.

Mandy

PS - on the 360 you zoom in on the number of click on it, here you will get many more aires - the green are free the blue there is a fee. Some maybe out of date as things change all the time regarding fee's but none are that much. Play around loads to find


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As someone who always uses the Tunnel with Tesco vouchers. this year we are going Newhaven Dieppe return with LD Lines (DFDS).

We have made the decision to go Europe for July, as we can't accept that the UK will be warm & sunny :lol: 

LD Lines offer 20% discount for being over 60, ( which doesn't apply in your case Steve 8O )

So as we can't book the tunnel with the Tesco due to there not being a clear 2 weeks required to get vouchers & book, with the 20% off, LD is £30 cheaper than the Tunnel. 

As has been mention on the first page of this topic, we only ever book the channel crossing in advance also, so that we can decide on the day of arrival in France, where to go, given weather conditions etc.

It also makes an unplanned trip more exciting, if any extra excitement was needed for travelling abroad :lol: 

It is also worth mentioning your travel locations if you can ( without giving too much personal detail away), cos you might just run into other MHF folk along the way. 

That's how we met up with Bognormike & ICDSUN, many years ago now, in Trier


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

France or West Wales? Eh? Everyone knows that the cheese in Wales is crap. No brainer for me! 

Steve. Some great beaches and villages on the Cherbourg Peninsula of you dont want to go far! 

Otherwise I would belt down to the Dordogne or at least south of the Loire the way this summer is going to try an get some sunshine.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew when I was typing it that France's cheese ambassador would be on here soon enough


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> France or West Wales? Eh? Everyone knows that the cheese in Wales is crap. No brainer for me!
> 
> Steve. Some great beaches and villages on the Cherbourg Peninsula of you dont want to go far!
> 
> Otherwise I would belt down to the Dordogne or at least south of the Loire the way this summer is going to try an get some sunshine.


The problem with French cheese is that in this weather, 31C today, the Brie and Camembert melt so quickly you have to keep tearing off bits of baguette to catch the blobs before they drop off - this results in a very high cheese consumption so it's then necessary to ease that saltiness with a few more glasses of vin de whatevertakesyourfancy.

Oh hell, there goes another blob! 

Market day here in Aups today and I bought several chunks of previously unheard of cheese - they certainly know how to make it but also know how to charge for it!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
The weather in the south of France has been very good for the last three weeks around 27C and even hotter in Albi last week although many of the tourist places seemed almost deserted but some of the free Aires were quite busy. We did Aups at the beginning of June - one of our favourite places with a good marche but I agree with you Tony about the prices! The markets are a lot cheaper away from the tourist areas.

Now heading north and in the Auvergne with rain for tomorrow and cooler 17C for the next week as we crawl northwards. I agree that some of the small towns look scruffy and empty especially around lunchtime but there is plenty of work for the local builders - I'm typing this to the sound of a cement mixer.

One tip
Be careful on the narrow lanes between 4 and 6pm as the locals are driving home at breakneck speed for some reason! Probably a game of petanque! and we've had a couple of scares - we always pull over to let them pass and they usually turn off in a couple of hundred metres.

Au revoir
Steve


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

we're off to La Rochelle for the 2nd time in august - lovely place - can get there in one day - but I normally break the journey and do it in two

beatiful beach as well


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Narbonne Plage is quite nice, in the South on the Med coast, just up from the Spanish border. You have the choice of a seaside aire, but no hook up, or the municipal site is right in the village centre, about 200mtr from the shops and kilometres of flat sandy beach. You can meander down there over a couple of days on mostly free roads and motorways. You will get to drive the length of France and see the different terrains as you travel. Spend 4-5 days at Narbonne Plage..

There are good buses into Narbonne itself if the seaside pales, about 8K inland. that has lots of shops, a daily open market and most of the big supermarkets for cheaper shopping. 

I would then meander back following the Canal du Midi to Bordeaux, stopping off at the many aires along the canal. 3-4 nights should see you nicely relaxed and not wanting to go home, but then you are only 2-3 days drive, again with plenty of good, safe and sometimes free aires all the way back to the ferry port and your sail home.

You'll cover some miles but it doesn't mean spending all day at the wheel. 4-5 hours over the day should see you easily. French roads are a doddle to drive on and are much better, road surface wise than ours.

Bon Route!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

If you have only 2 weeks I suggest you stick to Normandy as there are loads of lovely places that could fill a three month trip even


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Normandy is lovely and best of all Raynipper lives there and supplies anyone who turns up with free parking and all the food and wine you can eat! FOC. Apprently. Hes never in when I call.

Or

The Alps! Head for Annecy. Thats hopefully where I will be heading in July. Last few stages of the tour de France is there. (apart from the PAris bit).

Bastile day on the 14th around there is just motorhome madness and all sorts going on. When your sick of the crowds its an easy drive up into the mountains to find some peace.

Sorry about the welsh cheese gybe. I have had a stern letter from the Welsh Cheese council threatening me so take some Carephilly with you. Lovely.

Just chuck it overboard on the ferry!


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Steve, the only serious thing I'd add is that France is a big place compared to the UK. Don't be too ambitious unless you want to spend all your holiday driving. With a young child that's possibly not the best plan. I've done it since my kids were babies, and I'd suggest you don't go further than the Loire in terms of southerly travel. 

There's plenty in the region around Tours to amuse both yourselves and the little one.

I always prefer the western routes like the one you've chosen. The cost is higher, yes, but you get what you pay for. Dover, and Calais are pretty horrible to travel through. Particularly coming back via Calais when you can easily miss a ferry just trying to get through the idiot passport control. (why is it that I find it so hard to get into the country I was born in yet illegals seem to be able to just walk in?). Rant over.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would echo those that say don't try to do too much, France will still be there next year!

With a 2 year old you are going to be dependent on how long they can accept for travel - for them the experience of France will be very different from yours, don't worry about them being able to talk - it is irrelevant for children and they will play together happily without speaking or talking at all.....

Children enjoy sandy beaches and there are plenty of those to choose from all down the western side of France........

the weather this year is not as predictable as usual still, we can have blisteringly hot days followed by cool days (by French standards) which are still as hot as the UK's best.........

So be guided by how things go - plans need only be as detailed as the date to arrive and the date to return - there are many different ways of filling the space in between and you can easily find your own quiet safe little haven for your daughter to enjoy just being there and for you both to enjoy watching her enjoy herself (perhaps with a glass of wine - for the adults only of course! :lol: )

Enjoy your outline planning and even more important enjoy the trio and all of the new experiences, if you have a computer or iPad with you and can gain internet access (there are many threads on here about how various people do that) then if you are not sure simply ask - there are so many people on here who are always willing to help - as you have seen from this thread.

Dave


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to say we love France, it's just a great place for a motorhome.

This year we will have spent 13 weeks in France, 3 weeks at Easter skiing with the kids, Grand Bornand then lake Annecy for a few days then Disneyland Paris on the way home.

We have just done 2 weeks in the Dordogne and had a great time.

We are off again in 3 weeks for 8 weeks with the kids, going down the west coast doing the beaches, no plan just looking for the sun, then loop back up through the middle to do some rivers and lakes and get some kayaking in.
On this trip we also want to get to Puy de Fou.

My name is Mike and I use the motorways and stay on sites 8O :? 

It's just so easy, nothing on the motorway just whack it in cruise control and away you go :wink: 

Yep! I love France I do!!!!!  

Mike.

Ps we had just done the Poole Cherbourg crossing, we bought the Brittany Ferries discount membership as it saved us the whole years fee with the discount on one trip. We also booked a cabin which was half price with the card, beds and a bathroom, it was lovely to escape from the noise etc on the ferry and have a quiet relax, highly recommend having a cabin. 
With our card the price of a cabin was £13.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tyreman1 said:


> Please don't think i'm a miserable sod but unless you really have to go to France why bother ??


Yep


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Well ... after 1231 miles we're back.

Firstly, I want to say a huge thanks to everyone for their advice, its been really good to sift through peoples responses and pick out the bits I thought were going to be relevant to me specifically.

Dave (tyreman1) .. a massive thank you to yourself for the loan of the bits and pieces. We ended up using the campsite guide book as a bible !!
I'll drop you a text after I finish writing this and arrange to hand them back over to you. The campsite guide made our lives a lot easier, so a huge thank you for going out on a limb and handing over a bunch of stuff to a complete stranger. 

Dave (penquin) ,, thank you also for allowing us to use your discount ferry code. Also very much appreciated.

So .... how did it go I hear you cry ? 

Well, looking back, our first campsite visit seemed an eternity ago. For me thats the sign of a good holiday. We stayed in 7 different sites over the 14 days, ranging from 2 star sites to a 5 star site in the last 2 days as a treat.
We didn't plan anything apart from the ferry. We ended up going down the east coast as far as Bordeaux, staying at La Rochelle and Il De Re (spelling?), and then coming back up through Cognac, the Lore valley, Le Mans etc.

As a complete newbie to owning a motorhome and camping in general, this is what I learnt after throwing myself in at the deep end ....

1. Ferry companies are a lot slicker than airline companies. Going from Poole to Cherbourg was a breeze, although getting to Pole on the twisty A roads was a pain, especially coming home last night when we were tired.

2. I like the French. Who knew !! I couldn't believe (probably through my own ignorance) that the French could be so friendly and hospitable. That said, so were all the Dutch people we met too. 

3. The French countryside is breath-taking, as is some of their architecture!

4. I discovered a love of choritzo. I know, thats Spanish, but it just goes so well packed into a baguette  I ate a LOT of chorizo!

5. My daughter can now speak half a dozen French words, and loved shouting "Bonseiur!" at anyone she came across!

6. Emptying a chemical toilet is quite possibly the most horrendous job in the world. Ironing now gets bumped down to second place!

7. Every time I get behind the wheel, I grin like an idiot. I did it again today, as I took my wagon back to where I store it. This was of course helped by the fact that I found Def Leppard on the radio so cranked it up until the speakers distorted 

8. I found myself having "van envy" as I decided to call it. If I could afford one, I would buy a Hymer. Have you SEEN how thick the doors on those things are !!?!! My side door is about as thick as a slice of bread !! 

9. I don't want to go back to work anymore!

10. I am now officially bitten by the camping/motorhome bug 

We have so many memories, it was a fabulous 2 weeks for the 3 of us. 

Now ... where to next .... 

Thank you all for your much valued input.

p.s. Penquin ... those baguettes ... we did lose the ends


----------

